# What is your favorite cereal?



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Current leaders are:


































*(I will keep track of all other cereals voted on that were not on the list in this post, sorry, it only gave me room for 20. If you voted for another cereal and don't see your vote up here, PM me. Only one vote per person)*

*Trix = 2 votes
Honey Graham Oh's = 1 vote
Honey Nut Harvest Crunch = 1 vote
Count Chocula = 2 votes
Cracklin Oat Bran = 2 votes
Sugar Puffs = 1 vote
Peanut Butter Cap'n Crunch = 1 vote
Resses Puffs = 2 votes
Weet-Bix Multigrain = 1 vote
Cocoa Krispies = 1 vote
Ricicles = 1 vote
Honey Smacks = 1 vote
 *


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Cheerios


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I voted for Cap'n Crunch, but I like Quaker Oat Squares just as much and that option wasn't available.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Cocoa Puffs.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Trix. It's not very healthy, though, so I save it for a rare treat.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> I voted for Cap'n Crunch, but I like Quaker Oat Squares just as much and that option wasn't available.


Ah, never had those. Sounds good, sounds alot like Cracklin Oat Bran.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Poop


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> Trix. It's not very healthy, though, so I save it for a rare treat.


Ah, I forgot about Trix!! I wish I could edit the poll and take out Total (because let's face it, no one likes Total, haha) and replace it with Trix. Major omission by me.


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

Cap'n Crunch. No other cereal has anywhere remotely near the hard palate abrading power.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

GiftofGABA said:


> Cap'n Crunch. No other cereal has anywhere remotely near the hard palate abrading power.


:teeth I've sustained many a mouth injury trying to bite into the titanium shells known as Cap'n Crunch.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Someone voted for Corn Flakes I see, haha, Corn Flakes are like the bane of my existence. When I was a kid growing up, it was literally the only ****ing cereal my parents would buy for many, many years. I hated it so much, I wanted a more "fun" cereal but they insisted that those were all bad for me and they kept buying me Corn Flakes.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Frosted wheat is good snack food. At least they're better than chips. I really like granola now, too.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch is the best cereal I've ever tasted, but my mum can't afford that fancy stuff so we usually just get various generic cereals.

I also like Cookie Crisp, though not so much for the taste. Mainly so I could just play around with the mini cookies, biting off the "chocolate chips" one by one. I also liked to take 2 of the mini cookies out before putting the milk into the bowl, so I could nibble on the small dry ones after eating the bowl full of soggy ones. I just like little things. They're really neat.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> Cinnamon Toast Crunch is the best cereal I've ever tasted, but my mum can't afford that fancy stuff so we usually just get various generic cereals.
> 
> I also like Cookie Crisp, though not so much for the taste. Mainly so I could just play around with the mini cookies, biting off the "chocolate chips" one by one. I also liked to take 2 of the mini cookies out before putting the milk into the bowl, so I could nibble on the small dry ones after eating the bowl full of soggy ones. I just like little things. They're really neat.


CTC is probably my third favorite cereal ever behind Lucky Charms and Peanut Butter Cap'n Crunch, but any chocolate cereal that turns the milk into chocolate milk wins too.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh's. I buy them three at a time.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Are you being cereal? 

It's too hard to choose one V_V


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Lish3rs said:


> Are you being cereal?
> 
> It's too hard to choose one V_V


Being totally cereal here!


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

I'll say Cookie Crisp. So many though!

I'm one of those odd people that likes it when it gets a little soggy too.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Lish3rs said:


> I'll say Cookie Crisp. So many though!
> 
> I'm one of those odd people that likes it when it gets a little soggy too.


Yes! Yes! 100 times yes!

Me and my friend straight up debate about this, I love it when cereal gets a little soggy, sometimes I'll let it sit there after I pour milk in just to let it sog up a bit before I eat it. My friend thinks that's gross, haha.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Thedood said:


> Yes! Yes! 100 times yes!
> 
> Me and my friend straight up debate about this, I love it when cereal gets a little soggy, sometimes I'll let it sit there after I pour milk in just to let it sog up a bit before I eat it. My friend thinks that's gross, haha.


:lol

For me, it's a tie between frosted Mini Wheats and Lucky Charms.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Count Chocula. I haven't had it in years. I rarely even eat breakfast anymore... :lurk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thedood said:


> Ah, never had those. Sounds good, sounds alot like Cracklin Oat Bran.


This is my favorite cereal!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm coo coo for cocco puffs.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

For me, it's a toss-up between Reese's Puffs and Lucky Charms.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

hate them all, useless carbs that make you fat while offering you zero nutritional value

the habit at eating them for breakfast is a reason for obesity, aside from fast food


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch all the way :yes


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> hate them all, useless carbs that make you fat while offering you zero nutritional value
> 
> the habit at eating them for breakfast is a reason for obesity, aside from fast food


Most of them are fairly unhealthy but there are plenty of healthy options like Total, Wheaties, Cheerios and Grape Nuts.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Cap'n Crunch and Rice Krispies


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't really like cereal but cookie crisp wasn't too bad.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Lucky Charms. I don't know what planet the makers are from where those are considered marshmallows, but whatever they are they're good.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

I almost forgot: stale puffed wheat in a large clear plastic bag from the discount grocery store. Just like mom used to make.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

i used to have the cereal battle with my parents. my mom would go through phases of only buying 'healthy ones' and then go back to buying sugary ones. me and my sisters used to fight over the sugary ones. that **** is addictive!


----------



## LittleTortillaBoy (Dec 20, 2013)

govt. assistance cereal


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

I voted 'other' because I like my own homemade muesli the best. This consists of oats, toasted flaked almonds, sunflower seeds, dessicated coconut, with unsweetened soya milk and a dollop of raspberry puree on the top.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Of those listed here Fruit Loops or Frosted Flakes


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

Count Chocula. Although I can't seem to find it in stores anymore, it's a shame.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Cap'n Crunch! Sure, it feels like I'm eating sugary, fruity shards of glass but it's amazing nonetheless!


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Mmm, lucky charms are like crack cocaine. Though i usually go for cinnamon oatmeal or granola.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

any cereal Ill eat. My favorite is anything from Malt O Meal.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Old trix (before the healthier change they made)


----------



## Alyil (Dec 1, 2013)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Cheerios


Cheerios all the way!! :clap


----------



## BoBooBoo (May 15, 2012)

I voted other. 

I like most of the ones listed, but if I could only have 1 cereal for the rest of my life it would be Peanut butter Cap'n Crunch. I'd live on cereal if I could.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Reeses Puff Cereal.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

BoBooBoo said:


> I voted other.
> 
> I like most of the ones listed, but if I could only have 1 cereal for the rest of my life it would be Peanut butter Cap'n Crunch. I'd live on cereal if I could.


That's my second favorite cereal ever behind Lucky Charms. I didn't want to put it on the list since I already had Cap'n Crunch on there and figured people weren't too into PB Cap'n Crunch. That stuff is amazing!


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

Damn...America seems to be the mecca of cereals. I'm addicted to these http://www.bangla.pl/zdjecia/lidl-platki-sniadaniowe-crownfield-rozne-smaki-d7039_3_4895.jpg


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

^Dauym making my mouth water. Sounds too yummy.


----------



## ChrisSAS (Dec 7, 2013)

Wheet Bix Multi grain


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

reese's puffs


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

ChrisSAS said:


> Wheet Bix Multi grain


these?


----------



## ChrisSAS (Dec 7, 2013)

Thedood said:


> these?


These: http://www.sanitarium.com.au/products/breakfast/weet-bix/multi-grain

Sorry I couldn't work the picture thing out.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Thedood said:


> Ah, never had those. Sounds good, sounds alot like Cracklin Oat Bran.


That's my fave.. Cracklin Oat Bran.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

I like Raisin Bran!


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Frosted Mini Wheats are so delicious. Sometimes I have to stop myself from eating them and getting too much fiber. 

Cocoa Puffs are delicious too. yum

Lucky Charms can hit the spot sometimes too.


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Who is this Cap'n Crunch you speak of?? Captain Rik Ricicle all the way baby!! :clap


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

We have different brands around here but chocolate is an universal language:


----------



## barbarr (Jan 10, 2014)

I've liked cocoa pebbles for the longest time! They're so good!


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow, no love for Apple Jacks, haha. I never liked them either.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Honey smacks


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Buerhle said:


> Honey smacks


Ah, those are great! Completely forgot they existed.


----------

